# Lowrance Elite 9 Ti2.......good choice for crappie ????????



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Have an older garmin down view/ side view that doesn 't seem to find the fish. Just started looking at an upgrade and got interested in the Lowrance Elite line of sonar/ gps combos. Just asking if anyone has a feel if these units work well in central Ohio shallow lakes and rivers for crappie?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

That’s is a good all round unit. You can get it bundled with a triple shot transducer and navionics chart. right out of the box it will work great but I would suggest Using the broadband and downscan images right next to each other because I have found that it really helped me see fish around structure and determine how and where they were holding.


----------

